# Modifier and attempted procedure?



## broundy (Apr 1, 2009)

I am hoping someone can help me.  My provider attempted to do a hysteroscopy and D&C and was unable to complete the procedure.  Since I will need to code this with a modifier, would a global period apply.  My thoughts are no since the procedure was not done but I would like to be sure.

Thanks for any thoughts

Bonnie


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 1, 2009)

What modifier were you considering?

I would think global period would not be an issue.


----------



## Sandy Bowers (Apr 1, 2009)

Look at Modifier 52 (Reduced Services) or Modifies 53 (Discontinued Services).  The one you choose depends on the circumstances.


----------



## ssebikari (Apr 9, 2009)

Since procedure was attempted but not completed, the appropriate modifier for an incomplete procedure would be 53 (discontinued procedure).  This indicates that procedure may be completed at a later date and therefore the global period does not apply.


----------

